# guess what this is



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Look closely at the following picture. Guess where and what it might be. 
Bomb blast in Moscow? Housing project in Chicago? Hollywood movie set? 
Aftermath of a tornado in Indiana?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The Washington monument in the back gives it away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, it does darn it. What event do you think was involved?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My first guess would be Mr Obama's inauguration. Who knew a buncha tree huggin hippie liberals could be so disgusting....

Well, I did, but who else?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id say million man march, but than id be a racist.

I would have said some inauguration party for "the messiah" too.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like obama had a party with his tree hugger friends.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that's a display of some real "green" support! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well gunowner your right, and Obama did talk about personal responsibility. I don't think I have ever seen anything such a mess, even when alcohol has been involved.
Nothing terribly important, just interesting.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

From Washington Post Article:

*Inauguration Cleanup Effort Underway*

On the day after America's biggest yard party, it was all about the monumental cleanup.

*The city's trash trucks have already hauled away 90 tons of inaugural garbage with at least 40 more tons left to go, *said Mafara Hobson, spokeswoman for D.C. Mayor Adrian M. Fenty (D).

"People left behind a lot of trash. A lot of it was the vendors along the parade route, too," Hobson said. "They left behind Obama hats, Obama bags, Obama socks."

On the grounds of the Mall, the cleanup began about 8 p.m. yesterday, when dozens of volunteers for the U.S. Park Service headed to the grassy expanse with garbage bags and picked up trash throughout the night, said Park Service spokesman Bill Line.

By this morning, hundreds of thousands of spent hand warmers were gone, the bottles, cans and various wrappers thrown away were picked up and only giant flocks of birds were left to feast on the bonanza of high-protein snack crumbs left behind by well over a million people who came to watch the inauguration of President Obama.

The skeletons of Jumbotrons and speaker towers were being dismantled as workers negotiated the summer vacation-sized tour groups who stayed behind to take in the Mall's sights in less crowded circumstances.

In downtown Washington, commuters returning to work negotiated the moving vans double-parked and filling with tables and chairs. Workers on office building rooftops and in parks dismantled the white tents, which collapsed like so many ruined souffles.

By Petula Dvorak


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

They knew the "Government" will clean up after them!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought it was funny after the speech on personal responsibility. After all the talk of conservation, global warming, and and and recycling.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

"Do as I say not as I do" is their motto, covers the line of BS that gets thrown around for the followers. They will make your employer pay for it anyway.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That is DISGUSTING. That is an atrocity. Have people heard of pockets? Purses? Garbage cans? Yuck.

And to add...do you see all of those plastic bags that people could have used for trash bags?! Goes to show the kind of people there. My motto has always been "Leave a place looking better than when you got there!"


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> And to add...do you see all of those plastic bags that people could have used for trash bags?!


Yeah, but then where would they keep their pot? :biggrin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> do you see all of those plastic bags that people could have used for trash bags?


Nodak, I was thinking the exact same thing when I looked at that picture.

I don't remember seeing you on the political form in the past. Welcome, and thank you and your husband for your service. I know your not enlisted yourself, but when one is in the other certainly is making sacrifices too.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> That is DISGUSTING. That is an atrocity. Have people heard of pockets? Purses? Garbage cans? Yuck.
> 
> And to add...do you see all of those plastic bags that people could have used for trash bags?! Goes to show the kind of people there. My motto has always been "Leave a place looking better than when you got there!"


these are the same liberals who not only expect you to clean up after them, like babies who foul their diapers, but they want a check and a house and a car and gas for the car and free health insurance.......AND they want you to pay for it! they think it is only......FAIR!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > do you see all of those plastic bags that people could have used for trash bags?
> 
> 
> Nodak, I was thinking the exact same thing when I looked at that picture.
> ...


I wasn't on the political forum in the past because I didn't have much of anything to gripe about with President Bush


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > That is DISGUSTING. That is an atrocity. Have people heard of pockets? Purses? Garbage cans? Yuck.
> ...


their a bunch of unruly pigs. really. throw away all the garbage that you bring with you and pick up what other idiots left behind. is it really that fricken hard to pick up after yourselfs. :******: :******: :******: uke:

gotta love liberals. maybe i should become a liberal and get everything for free and get bailed out. :lost:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> I wasn't on the political forum in the past because I didn't have much of anything to gripe about with President Bush


Damn it........ Already married!

Figures !!!!! :wink:

Seriously, I'd like to echo Plainsman's appreciation. It's easy to forget about the scarifices made by the spouses of those serving while we're thanking them for a job well done. And thank you, Plainsman for reminding us!

:beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Csquared said:


> > I wasn't on the political forum in the past because I didn't have much of anything to gripe about with President Bush
> 
> 
> Damn it........ Already married!
> ...


I honestly wouldn't trade it for the world. I gave birth to my daughter and raised her for 7 months alone, but the fact that he works so I can stay home with her means the world to me. He is now planning on getting out in two years, and it scares the hell out of me! Marine Corps life is all we know. He goes to Afghanistan once before his end of active service is up, so if he re-enlisted he could go be an instructor in Pensacola or go on recruiting or drill duty. But I'm not going to say much, because I want the decision to be completely his. He would LOVE to be a Marine Combat Training instructor, but the Marine Corps just decided a couple years ago that they will only let infantry teach it, which is really disappointing. And he also wants to do MSG duty in Norway, because I've always wanted to live there-so maybe they can work that into his contract if he re-enlists. Time will tell, but I am thinking the next two years are going to fly and he'll panic and re-enlist :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But I'm not going to say much, because I want the decision to be completely his.


We don't have an emoticon with a little yellow guy taking his hat off to you so :thumb: will have to do. I'm impressed nodak. Whatever you guys do I sure do wish you the best.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Down here thats how Obama supporters keep their yards so they probably didn't even realize its a mess.


----------

